# Unser Neuzugang



## DaniJeep (3. Nov. 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Wir möchten Euch kurz unseren Neuzugang vorstellen.
Leider sind die Bilder nicht so gut, weil er nicht ruhig halten wollte!   
Achja, ist ein Shusui mit ca. 25cm.
Er schwimmt nun bis zum Frühjahr in der Innenhälterung und kommt dann zusammen mit den anderen in den Teich.
Wie findet Ihr Ihn/Sie???
Viele Grüße
Dani und Rainer!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Unser Neuzugang*



			
				DaniJeep schrieb:
			
		

> ist ein Shusui mit ca. 25cm. .... kommt dann zusammen mit den anderen in den Teich.


 
Nein, wir fragen jetzt nicht wegen "der Anderen" und der 4.000ltr   .

Auch wenn wir von Kois (leider) nicht die geringste Ahnung haben und ihn wirklich nur rein vom optischen Eindruck und völlig losgelöst von eventuellen züchterischen Kriterien beurteilen können: Sie/Er sieht einfach toll aus. So wie man dies auf den Bildern beurteilen kann, einer der schönsten Kois, die wir bisher gesehen haben.

Bleibt uns nur ihr/ihm im neuen Zuhause viel Glück zu wünschen und Euch viel Spass beim Beobachten Eurer "Teich-Schönheit".


----------



## midnite (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Unser Neuzugang*

Also,
von koi's habe ich nun wirklich keine Ahnung aber der sieht einfach klasse aus


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Unser Neuzugang*

Hi,

schönes Teil was ihr euch da zugelegt habt. War wohl sone Art Glücksgriff !! ?

Aber unbedingt den Teich vergrößern.. sonst ist Ärger bei dem schon reichlichem Besatz vorprogrammiert


----------



## DaniJeep (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Unser Neuzugang*

Hallo zusammen!
Im Moment sind ja alle ( und das sind 5 Stück mit dem Shusui 6) in ner Innenhälterung übern Winter. da stehen zwei große Beecken. Im Moment, das stimmt, hat der Teich 4000 l und die Koi sind erst seit diesem Jahr dort. Ich denke, das ist gerade noch vertretbar, da der größte Koi erst 30cm hat.
Aber da sie ja fleißig am wachsen sind, wird, wie schon geschrieben im Frühjahr der Teich vergrößert, und dann haben sie ja massig Platz!!!  
Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## Swissfrau (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Unser Neuzugang*

Hallo Dani

Glückwunsch zu dieser Neuerwerbung. Sieht toll aus.  Woher habt ihr den Koi und darf man wissen wie teuer?

Habe da mal ne Frage, wie sieht Eure Innenhälterung aus? Liter / Standort / Filter etc.?

Danke schon mal für deine Antwort

Gruss Conni


----------



## DaniJeep (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Unser Neuzugang*

Hallo Conni,
der Shusui ist von unserem Händler, dem Koihaus Bayern. Die Koi kommen aus Japan und wir sind von der Gesundheit und Qualität noch nie enttäuscht worden.
Bezahlt haben wir 80€, was ich mehr als okay fnde für die Größe.
Unsere Innenhälterung besteht aus zwei 1000l Becken die im Keller stehen, 15-17 °C, nicht ideal, ein großes wär uns lieber, aber wie schon geschrieben ist das der erste und letzte Winter, in dem die Koi drinnen sind, da der neue Teich im Frühjahr eine Tiefe von 2m hat und insgesamt ein Volumen von ca 25000-28000 l.
Und da die Koi noch nicht groß sind, halte ich das noch für ausreichend.
Gefiltert wird auch, zur Zeit über einen Filter Marke Eigenbau, bestehend aus einem 500l Regenfass, rechteckig, mit Japanmatten, Bürsten und Lavagestein. Der funktioniert einwandfrei und die Fische sind topfit.
Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## Hawk0210 (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Unser Neuzugang*

Hallo Dani, 

einen schicken koi habt ihr euch da geholt gefällt mir!!......


----------



## DaniJeep (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Unser Neuzugang*

Hallo Danny!
Ja wir sind auch ganz begeistert, vor allem, weil wir nun schon über ein Jahr lang nach einem für uns "perfekten" Shusui suchen.
Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## mikozi (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Unser Neuzugang*

Echt schöner Fisch.  Ich hab "leihweise" einen ähnlichen bei mir schwimmen. Er bleibt mit seinen 3 Kumpels überm Winter bei mir, weil mein Freund seinen Teich vorrübergehend zwecks Umzugs aufgegeben hat. Der Koi schimmert sagenhaft blau.


----------



## DaniJeep (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Unser Neuzugang*

Hallo Mikozi!
Wenn bei uns so ein "Gast" schwimmen würd, wär ich ir ja gar nicht so sicher, ob er dann net doch gleich ganz einziehen würde! Shusui sind schon sehr schöne Kois! 
Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## mikozi (17. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Unser Neuzugang*

Ja, ich hoffe, das mit dem neuen Teich dauert noch eine Weile. Erstmal muss eh Grund geschaffen werden auf diesem Grundstück. Da stehen soviel Bäume drauf, das man 10 Jahre lang genug Kaminholz hätte. Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn der Shusui bei mir bliebe.


----------

